# Hunting heritage!



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Since there was a discusdion about ammos....

http://postimage.org/image/tj5v5yh0/

I've digged out what I've kept over the years I was hunting. Brought back some nice memories!

These leads were cast years ago by myself using a wooden mould!

The red plastic has a slot on the tip (now broken,) for squares!

Black elastic were tge true 6.5mm squares! You needed muscles to pull that! These sorted the man from the boys! Then came the red and amber bands at a tad plus of 4mm squares. I've just kept a piece as a souvenir, when the 4mm came they were more stretchy and we started to use double square bands!

Old white with whirl pattern marble! Can you get them today? Check the small 12mm marble!

As usual my trusty tamarind and guava fork, finished with motor oil and heated! The tamarind was coated with parrafin candle wax and sanded.

The small slingshot was from a co2 canister with a 6.5mm galvanised wire made by me!

Cheers,

Kevin.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool collection. The milky marbles are still available these days.


----------

